# judging sheets and different "scales"



## countrygirl (Jan 20, 2011)

awaiting the results from the west ky winegrowers assoc. competition, i looked around online and the 20 pt. system seemed prevalent...but when i got my sheets, that's not what they used.
it was a sight, smell, and taste.
sight was 0-15
smell 0-35
taste 0-50
they were in columns with interpretation in a fourth column, unacceptable to excellent with the other 3 columns 0-15, 35, or 50, along the scale of unacceptable to excellent. 
am i making this too confusing?
that being said, i know there were 6 judges, but i only got two sheets for each entry. 
beaujolais=one judge, "nice, a very nice wine, would work with food", score of 83
second judge=score 62

peach scores 50 and 72
blackberry scores 60 and 77, with one judge commenting "flower" under smell.
so my question is, where does the bronze, silver, and gold fall on this scale?


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm... new one to me


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 20, 2011)

do u usually get all ur judge sheets? and how many r there usually?


----------

